# [Tri-City] teaser



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Gdynia's downtown


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Gdynia port area


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Some more...


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

liking those old-designed buildings.
and the new ones (touch of art deco) are also nice.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

--->


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

Tricity is amazing :cheers: great destination for a weekend :cheers:


----------



## Luxis (Apr 13, 2006)

Great citys, great photos and great photographer!!


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

^thx 

Sopot


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Gdansk railway station


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Sea Towers in Gdynia, 141,6m tall


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Gdansk


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## GiovanniL (Nov 18, 2009)

Those photos are amazing. You're great photographer!


----------



## Kac_r (Aug 20, 2008)

sttuning ;]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed awesome, very nice new photos  well done


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks again.

I appreciate your feedback guys. :cheers:


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

.


----------

